# Atv2 et MKV



## jojor1618 (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un Syno DS413J depuis 2 semaines couplé avec une ATV2 + TV sony bravia. J'ai installé  XBMC sur l'atv2. 
Mon Problème : je n'arrive pas à lire correctement les MKV 720p sur la TV. C'est légèrement saccadé. J'ai éssayé de voir sur divers forums, ça viendrait des tv sony bravia qui ne supporte pas ce format. Y a t'il une solution ? Changer de tv pour une samsung ou bien de passerelle multimédia (laquelle) ? 

Merci de vos réponses


----------

